# "Tang"



## Re-Cyclist (Oct 5, 2010)

Finally got some time to do some posting and I thought you guys in the Custom Forum might like this chopper with a dana 3 speed transmission modified with a "jockey" shift.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 5, 2010)

Great chop.


----------



## mantaray06 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, I do like the chopper. Give me some background on the dana 3-speed. I am not familier with it.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Nov 28, 2010)

The Dana 3 speed was produced by the same company that made Dana differentials for automobiles. It was marketed in the 60s without much success. It was offered by Schwinn as a dealer option for a time. It was originally cable operated with the controls mounted on the handelbars, however, mine was modified to a "direct shift" which makes it somewhat awkward to operate as the rider must bend over in jockey fashion in order to shift.


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

very interesting nbike. whats nup with the shifter


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet chopper!


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

that is a sweet bike


----------

